# Mushrooms in the Wild



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

The trail that wanders through the woods on my place hasn’t yielded many pictures that I thought would be of interest here on TF. I’m engaged in a little picture taking project, now, that I hope is producing a few some of you will enjoy.

Pictured below are some of the mushrooms that I found yesterday and today along the trail. As it turned out, getting good pictures of mushrooms is harder than I, at first, thought it would be. Took nearly 100; culled them down to these. 

I’m not going to attempt to give the correct botanical names of any of the mushrooms in the pictures. Nor, do I have a clue as to whether or not any of them are edible, but most likely not. The rusty pocket knife is just to show scale.

Picture #1 My wife calls this the "Midas Collection".
<img src="http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/4418/1353518imgsmallnv5.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />
Picture #2 She calls this one "Turk's Turban".
<img src="http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/4834/1343458imgsmallvm9.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />
Picture #3 Get ready. She calls this one "Giraffe's Hinney". 
<img src="http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/2237/1343476imgsmallpi1.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />
Picture #4 She call this one "Fried Egg on a Stick".
<img src="http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/5206/1343489imgsmallhz0.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />
Picture #5 She calls this one, "TuTu, Bottoms Up!".
<img src="http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/4149/1343500imgsmalltn5.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />
Picture #6 Yes, the "Fluffy" object on the right is a mushroom that has just come to the surface but it is covered with mold.
<img src="http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/8248/1353533imgsmalldh4.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />
Picture #7 She calls this one "Mother & Child".
<img src="http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/3570/1353536imgsmalljm8.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />
Picture #8 She said this one is "Cobra Sneeks a Peek". The mushroom look as though it sprouted from the tree.
<img src="http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/3576/1353527imgsmallmj6.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />

These pictures are just what we found. There was no staging of a picture, and are the true colors just as Nature made them.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Excellent photos! I've got some in my side yard that are as big as dinner plates! Don't think any are edible.


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

Excellent pics...

I do have these grow in the yard as well...

I just mow them off...mg:


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Those are beautiful photos...

What is the science that determines the ones that are safe or fatal?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Beautiful pics! :thumbsup: I LOVE mushrooms but have no idea how to tell which are safe to eat and that poison versions. It would be interesting to find out how to identify safe to eat mushrooms as they are growing all over our place as well.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

I think I’m going to stick to the grocery store mushrooms for ones to eat. They might not be as photogenic, the wild ones can have some rather harsh side effects.

When I did a Google search to try to identify “my mushrooms” here is some of what I found:

Erowid 
Quote:
“There is NO way to identify a mushroom based solely on a photo or even a written description. Identifying mushrooms is a complex process and it's easy to make mistakes. There are many varieties of both edible and psychoactive mushrooms which have poisonous look-alikes. Even an expert can be fooled by the outward appearance of these deadly look-alikes.

Unless you can either explore with a mycologist or knowledgeable and seasoned mushroom hunter, or take the time to learn the careful process of mushroom identification yourself through reading books and preferably joining a mycological society...we would strongly recommend not eating mushrooms you pick yourself.

Learning to identify mushrooms isn't difficult in and of itself, but it takes training. Because the down-side of eating a poisonous mushroom is so great...one needs to be extraordinarily careful.”

"Wildman" Steve Brill: 
Quote:
“Note: Some wild mushrooms are poisonous, and they may resemble edible species. Eating them may make you sick or kill you. It is your responsibility to identify any wild food with 100% certainty before you eat it. 
The author of this web site is not responsible or liable for any ill effects that result from visitors to this web site ingesting wild mushrooms or plants.”

As if I wasn’t already convinced eating wild mushrooms is not for me, Wild Man has this innocent little tid-bit mixed in with his how tos.

Quote:
“Eat small amounts of new species at first. Anyone can be allergic or sensitive to any new food. Keep 1 mushroom uncooked and refrigerated just in case professional identification becomes necessary.”

I’m not eating no mushrooms that don’t come from a grocery store I trust. I gave up smoking 10 years and then tobacco was the most “psychoactive” thing I used. So smoking them is out, also.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yup - I eat the boughten kind and pick my own Morrels in the Spring. I stay away from anything that is "toadstool" looking in the wild.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I agree! I just thought it would be interesting to learn NOT roll the dice and test my luck.


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Tresspassing discovered at the muzzle of a Shotgun, and in the Name of Morrels, around here is normal, and good folks get a pass if they are honest.

There ain't nothing on this earth that can compare with Morels simmered in sauteed onions and Butter.

Except possibly, just Possibly, Bambi backstraps, cooked up in onions and Garlic, sliced thin and combined with Bambi Heart on a bed of homemade Pasta!!!!

Fusili e' Bambi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lord..I apologize.....
Ya made me a Carnivore...
Don't mean to insult anyone.
But Dang it, ya made some critters too tasty to ignore!


Eddinberry!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

OOOOO! PETA gonna GET you!


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddinberry _
> *…………….
> There ain't nothing on this earth that can compare with Morels simmered in sauteed onions and Butter.
> 
> ...


Now Fordfarm, look at what you’ve got started. And here in “my” thread where I posted no pictures of any type mushroom fit for human consumption. Next thing I know you will figure a way to work some home baked bread into the theme of this thread.

And what is with the PETA warning? You weren’t worried about PETA when you killed that poor little chicken.
spinsmile


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

SHHHH! Don't tell them about the other ones........:smoking: 

Besides......we ate the evidence....


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

John,

Apparently ya got good ground for 'Shrooms down there.

Ever think of purchasing a "Morel starter kit"?

That way you would have Edible 'Shrooms coming up with no question as to safety.

Some folks look to spring for the relief in winter and the cold.

A few of us sicko's look forward to spring for Turkey season and Morel's!!!!!


Stay safe!
Eddinberry


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a 73 year old neighbor who practiclly BEGS me to go 'shrooming! I always take him half of what I hunt down and kill (they CAN be very crafty and elusive). I do have more pictures of Morrels frying - if John wants to see them.....


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *OOOOO! PETA gonna GET you! *


Couldn't help myself!

PETA= People Eating Tasty Animals

Enjoy!


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddinberry _
> *John,
> 
> Apparently ya got good ground for 'Shrooms down there.
> ...


I’d never have thought of looking for a Morel starter kit. After reading your suggestion, I did a little looking. Seems no morels have ever been spotted south of Atlanta in Georgia. 

Then there was this ominious caveat in the guarantee. 


> *GUARANTEE*
> WE GUARANTEE THAT, WEATHER PERMITTING, OUR MOREL SPAWN IS CAPABLE OF PRODUCING MOREL MUSHROOMS IN A PROPERLY MANAGED MOREL HABITAT. WE CAREFULLY CHECK EACH STRAIN OF SPAWN WE DISTRIBUTE. IF WE FIND THAT ANY BATCH OF SPAWN IS UNABLE TO PRODUCE MORREL MUSHROOMS, WE WILL REPLACE YOUR SPAWN FREE OF CHARGE.


I’m doubtful I could manage a morel habitat out in the wild here in South Georgia.
Then there is the price of the kit. I really don’t I want to risk $30+ on growing my own. It would take us a long time to eat $30 worth of mushrooms.


> * Price *
> MOREL HABITAT KIT TM - $29.95 PLUS S/H


I'm still gathering infomation. Who knows, maybe, someday my children will be mushroom tycoons.

This is where got the starter kit info.


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

John,

Well..... That Red dirt can't be "Home" to everyone and everything!

Sorry ta hear that.

Get up here in the spring, and any Morels ya find on my place I'll Gladly Trade for God Vidalias!!!

I just can't see Life without Morels and a Puffball or two each spring.

Then again, I have been denied Muskodine home brew, for too many years          

Atlanta as a cut off line, is a bit suspicious. 
You know what I mean. 

Did the 'shroom company have anything in the edible lines that were proper in your neck of the woods?

All the best!!!!!
Eddinberry.

P.S.

Tell the Girlfriend she's gotta get up here and pick berrys! 
I have 3 rows that need hand picking.
(Might allow us some time for some Fishing)


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

John-in-Ga== You sly ole devil you!! I had no idea! 

:cowboy:


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *John-in-Ga== You sly ole devil you!! I had no idea!
> 
> :cowboy: *


I tell you, make one little slip, let that Berry guy figure it out and he tells the whole world.


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

John,

All the same, They are gonna need picking....

And of course ya know that by the time we get back, the gals will have exchanged notes.......

Good thing there is room in the Barn!!!

Stay safe!!
Eddinberry


----------

